# Xmas Presents



## Cold-B-Hearts (Dec 19, 2012)

what are you shouting yourself to?
i have a albino Darwin arriving on Sunday
then a jungle and spotted in the seller can find her license :/
Pics up soon


----------



## harlemrain (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought a Jungle last Saturday, my hubbie's xmas present to me :lol:


----------



## Kitah (Dec 19, 2012)

Reptile related... I might be getting two proserpine coastal carpets if two hatch out with the markings I am after... and possibly a RHD woma  they will be late xmas prezzies to myself.. but, better late than never! Worth waiting for nice happy healthy hatchos with gorgeous colours and markings


----------



## Vixen (Dec 19, 2012)

Well not really an Xmas present, more of a Birthday present for January - a pair of het. Albino Spotteds from Snakeranch!


----------



## bk201 (Dec 19, 2012)

4 tree skinks so far
putting cash away for the expo's in 2013 mainly
Applied for class 2 with cash from my parents early present


----------



## Brianp (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm getting a blonde spotted python, they hatched last week. Looks like i'll be picking one up mid january


----------



## mungus (Dec 19, 2012)

Id like a Christmas wish to come true........[ got to have a better year next year...............]
Stay close and enjoy your family time with loved ones as these times together are indeed special :cry:


----------



## AirCooled (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't want to post my reptile related and non reptile related presents on here as others might get abit jealous....


----------



## Vixen (Dec 19, 2012)

mungus said:


> Id like a Christmas wish to come true........[ got to have a better year next year...............]
> Stay close and enjoy your family time with loved ones as these times together are indeed special :cry:



Yes Family is the most important thing that I am always grateful for especially at Xmas time , it's reminds you to not take them for granted - you never know when something unfortunate might happen and I dread the day. My feelings and thoughts go out to those who was lost someone close this year. ( of course pets count too, they are often more 'family' than some of our 'actual' family ) <3


----------



## Eamon (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm getting a male sugar glider! 
Also a second Southern Angle Headed Dragon


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 19, 2012)

I am having the joy of driving almost 3,000km s in 3 days to spend xmas with my mother in 35 c and %100 humidity !!!


----------



## Bec (Dec 19, 2012)

Well our Xmas present hasn't turned out unfortunately BUT on an up i do get the pleasure of 2 albino hatchies at the end of jan to early feb..... Hint Hint...


----------



## sharky (Dec 19, 2012)

Reptile Related: Another Female Eastern Bearded Dragon after my last one past away.
Non-Reptile Related: 2 female rats


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 19, 2012)

borntobnude said:


> I am having the joy of driving almost 3,000km s in 3 days to spend xmas with my mother in 35 c and %100 humidity !!!



Best type of weather.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 19, 2012)

Pair of O.tryoni and a hypo milii


----------



## joelysmoley (Dec 19, 2012)

A hatchling tanami woma python


----------



## Trench (Dec 20, 2012)

I have already got myself three long nosed dragons, and when the export permit comes through three burns dragons,
Also some time around xmas my clutch of jungle eggs should hatch


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 20, 2012)

Nothing
Hopefully I'll be dead before then.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you counting on that Mayan Calender?


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im trying not to get myself anything this christmas as im saving up for the expo in march


----------



## Bananapeel (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd like some golden tailed geckos and levis levis in addition to my snake but I cant see that happening


----------



## reb01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well ive been bad so it doesnt look promising that im getting a albino darwin-chondro this Christmas...Ho..Ho..Ho...


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 20, 2012)

VenomOOse said:


> Are you counting on that Mayan Calender?



nope


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Dec 24, 2012)

And a nice new cage as a present from my parents 





- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Rob (Dec 24, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> And a nice new cage as a present from my parents



Same as mine. How'd you go at building it ?


----------



## Firedrake (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm getting my first snake FINALLY! Best Chrissy present so far 
Going to pick it up tonight :lol:


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 24, 2012)

Liamb561 said:


> And a nice new cage as a present from my parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pictures in the background ...thats a very pretty albino u have 

Well as i said i tried not to get something but i did anyway lol a nice python pendant from vixen.  im happy with that.


----------



## roobars (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't get presents  But I bought my snakeys some Quail for christmas dinner and am building them a new home


----------



## ubermensch (Dec 24, 2012)

Jees you guys are all talking about PETS?! I was all ready to gush about the new pair of shoes I treated myself to...


----------



## Grogshla (Dec 25, 2012)

mate that albino is a stunner and what an awesome enclosure.
Your parents are the best!!


----------



## caliherp (Dec 25, 2012)

ubermensch said:


> Jees you guys are all talking about PETS?! I was all ready to gush about the new pair of shoes I treated myself to...


Typical female.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 25, 2012)

I shouted myself a juvie B&W diamond. Will post pics when he/she settles. 5 years I have been waiting for this little guy, and I got a big male shingleback, wanted one of them since I was a kid. He is still at work until his enclosure is sorted.


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 25, 2012)

ubermensch said:


> Jees you guys are all talking about PETS?! I was all ready to gush about the new pair of shoes I treated myself to...



We could still do that  or maybe after Boxing Day sales haha!


----------



## sharky (Dec 25, 2012)

hahahaha, I got a pair of shoes.....heavy duty pair of army boots  Oh...wait, you guys were talking about heels...continue :lol:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 25, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> hahahaha, I got a pair of shoes.....heavy duty pair of army boots  Oh...wait, you guys were talking about heels...continue :lol:



I'd hate to actually change this conversation into shoes, but.... Do your new ones sparkle?:lol:


----------



## sharky (Dec 25, 2012)

emmalene_bunny said:


> I'd hate to actually change this conversation into shoes, but.... Do your new ones sparkle?:lol:



Pffft, hellz no! But my brother's do.....how sad is that? He got bedazzled Michael Jackson loafers :shock:


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 25, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Pffft, hellz no! But my brother's do.....how sad is that? He got bedazzled Michael Jackson loafers :shock:



For some reason when I read the bedazzled part, I imidatily thought of those army boots covered in fake diamond jewels everywhere.. If they don't look like that, then they should hahahaha:lol:


----------



## sharky (Dec 25, 2012)

Hmmm....they'd just fall off when I go bush walking :/ I run through the scrub and climb trees nearly everyday....I doubt the shinyness would last :lol:


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Dec 28, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> mate that albino is a stunner and what an awesome enclosure.
> Your parents are the best!!


paid for the albino myself  it feels like a present cause i got it 2 days before christmas 

- - - Updated - - -



Grogshla said:


> mate that albino is a stunner and what an awesome enclosure.
> Your parents are the best!!


paid for the albino myself  it feels like a present cause i got it 2 days before christmas


----------



## BIGBANG (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm getting a F2 NT BHP hatchie, just gotta get back from holidays and go pick it up, if its feeding yet!!!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 28, 2012)

Do not meddle in the affairs of dragons for you are crunchy & good with ketchup........ OMG!!! It's hatching.......


----------



## Rob (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I need to wait till next year (expo time) before I get mine, but here is what Son got - An extremely loud Marshall amp.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Dec 29, 2012)

We got the best Christmas present of all...... a beautiful day of just the 3 humans and all the critters and no stress or whiney outlaws or Grinches  I am not sure our main present to our Daughter was the wisest...... A violin? she is starting lessons in the new year(shakes head at self lol) Our present to each other was quality 2 weeks as a family without work creeping into the mix


----------

